# Canning Bacon Question?



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, I have read how to can bacon, but it sounds wrong to me, they have you fold up raw bacon in brown paper bag sheets, or parchment paper, then can as per instructions, but don't you end up with a jar full of grease? and then I thought fat doesn't keep very long when canned. Has anyone done this, could you not fry a little first to get some of the grease off? Thanks for your help


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

GypsySue cans bacon-gonna have to do a quick search tho-BRB

ETA: found it! 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-meats-shelf-life-nutrition-5354/index2.html


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for your help, going to try this tomorrow


----------

